# I.U.I versus intra-cervical insemination ??



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi,
Can anyone offer some advice ?? We have been ttc for about 18 months with donor sperm, this has resulted in two pregnancies which sadly ended. I am getting a bit ( understatement !! ) stressed with it all and major desperation is kicking in !! I spoke to the nurse at my clinic today and she has suggested that we up the treatment from I.c.i to i.u.i as this should increase my chances ?? My problem is it is twice the price and we have such a small budget I don't know what to do for the best. I  ( like most of us ) want to get pregnant yesterday and the end result to be a healthy baby. When I have i.c.i I have no scans,drugs or anything just a calender booking for day 13/14 it has worked twice but apparently it is all a bit more high tech with i.u.i with scans etc. Will this make such a big difference ?? I am lucky i seem to have no problems getting pregnant this way but sadly after 4 m/cs my initial excitement is wearing thin and it is getting replaced with a sense of fear and utter panic !!!any advice at all would be greatly appreciated as we are going again in two weeks and i have to make a decision for my own sanity. I have had all the relevant tests for m/c and have appropriate drugs ( cyclogest and heparin and aspirin ) etc for when I get a pos .
many thanks
Love and good luck to all
Tj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck TJ.  I'm sorry I don't know much about ICI, I have had 3 IUI, first one +ve, sadly m/c.

Have a look at the IUI thread - at the very top is a great "Beginners Guide to IUI" written by Megan one of the IUI girls.  Then why not post on the main IUI Girls  thread (think its Part 48 now). We are a friendly bunch and I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice.

Love Molly
x


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Tj

Just wanted to say hello, can't add anything else to what Molly has said and agree it might be worth looking through the beginners guide on IUI.  Look forward to hearing from you on the IUI thread.

Emma


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there TJ

Do come and join us over in the IUI thread as there are girls there with heaps of info. I am not a nurse but reading your story I am honestly a little confused as to why they would suggest IUI given your "success"(I know that is a really hard word to use when we have had m/c) with ICI. At what stage did you m/c as it appears to me that carrying is the problem not falling pg. I would find it interesting to hear why they would think that you would have a greater chance of carrying with IUI than ICI unless the m/c was a result of incorrect implantation being too close to your cervix which would mean a very early m/c. Or maybe your m/cs have resulted in damage to your tubes etc (which would mean that IVF is better). Also given the chance of multiple births under IUI it would seem that this would increase your chance of m/c further. 

Personally and I say I am not a nurse I would spend more money on the drugs and attention in terms of scans to avoid m/c rather than going to IUI. I would ask for things like  scans at ovulation and every 2 weeks until the time you usually miscarry. Also (and I know this is going to sound really herbal) have you thought about seeing an acupuncturist as they have great success with repeated miscarriers and also a naturapath.

Hope this helps but I would be aksign some very specific questions of your doctor.

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi TJ 

My clinic wouldn't perform anything other than stimulated cycles of IUI - they said that anything else was simply a waste of money!  Now at the time I naievely believed that, but I do wonder now.  Although of course I'm glad I did go down that route as it gave me my boys. But I'm sure it was all about the money and clinic statistics, as I feel I would've had a good chance of success also with ICI.  

I completely agree with AussieMeg's post, and can't really add much to that.  It's what I would've written myself, except she's put it much better.  

I wish you so much luck TJ and really hope your dream is very near   

Loads of love. 

Jayne x


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for your posts,still undecided !! 
I am lucky in the fact that I get pg relatively easily without scans,drugs,etc. I do have trouble staying pg but I have had every test available they have sorted out that area for me. Now its just finances and emotions and the need to get pregnant as quick as poss.The i.u.i won't increase my chances of staying pg but apparently it will increase my chances of getting pg. the difference is 12% with i.c.i and 15% with i.u.i and i wonder is it worth spending double the money for an extra 3% chance especially as I have got pg twice with i.c.i  I spoke to another nurse at the clinic today and she couldn't really offer me any advice as it is our decision at the end of the day !!! I have been thinking today whether to stick with i.c.i but pay a little extra for a scan before 1st insem to check all is looking good down there,follicle size,uterine lining ,etc , What do you think ?? Its kind of a compromise I feel but it may help as usually I am inseminated based on my cycle length and i just book day 13/14 and hope for the best. 
OMG I have waffled on,apologies......
Any thoughts ?
Love tj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi tj
I'm not a nurse and can't add anything to what the IUI girls have been saying, except to say that have you discussed support after the insemination with your doc?  Most people get prescribed progesterone support (cylcogest or similar) for a few weeks after insemination.  Also scans afterwards to check for ectopic pregnancies, other implantation problems.  Maybe you wouldn't need all the drugs and stuff beforehand, but maybe a scan before and some support afterwards, if you have successfully conceived.  This might only increase the cost slightly.

Good luck with whatever you decide.
Morgan x


----------



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Thank-you all for taking the time to reply !! It really helps to see other peoples angle on things.
I am going to ask if I can carry on with D.i.c.i  but have a scan on day of 1st insem to see if all is well down there and then they aren't doing it "blind" if you know what i mean. It is only £30 for a scan and I can't do anything else re:- carrying as i have had all the tests and have the necessary drugs ( heparin,cyclogest,aspirin )for when i get pg.I have great support from my g.P and I will be scanned once every two weeks at the E.P.U. I feel O.K with this ,what do you think ?? i will speak to my consultant at the clinic tomorrow morning to run it by her !!
thanks again
Love tj x x


----------

